# Petrel reservoir simulation book or I manual



## muaed (17 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
دارجة من يتوفر عنده كتاب بتريل )petrel) لبرنامج النمذجة الشهير لخزانات النفط ان يرسله او ينشره لان هذا الكتاب محتكر من قبل شركة سلمبر جير وفقكم الله لان انقطع قلبي وانا أحاول ان اجد الكتاب صار لي شهر المهم ان يكون كتاب بتريل لان الشرح فيه سلس ومتسلسل لبرنامج بتريل .


----------



## محمد الاكرم (17 سبتمبر 2013)

السلامhttp://www.mediafire.com/download/1telcxxpuflepcx/شرح+petrel.rar


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (8 أبريل 2015)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز *محمد الاكرم* على مجهوداتك الرائعه شكرا جزيلا :7:


----------

